# I guess I'm the only one who isn't blaming JVG.



## Cometsbiggestfan (May 14, 2003)

I honestly don't think it's his fault that the Rox are loosing.


----------



## Jewelz (Nov 13, 2004)

Well why do you think we are losing?


----------



## Cometsbiggestfan (May 14, 2003)

I, um have no clue. Yao? T-Mac? I don't know.


----------



## Jewelz (Nov 13, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>Cometsbiggestfan</b>!
> I, um have no clue. Yao? T-Mac? I don't know.


Well incase you didnt know, Yao and McGrady are playing under Van Gundy's "system", which means both guys are playing totally different to how they were last year (especially McGrady) and neither guy works well under his "system"

McGrady isnt the problem, Yao really isnt too much of the problem either. It's all Van Gundy and his system

Even sports columnists everywhere agree that Van Gundy is the problem


----------



## Cometsbiggestfan (May 14, 2003)

Well McGrady isn't blaming JVG either. He said so on the news tonight.


I'll give Mr. Van Gundy two more games...


----------



## Jewelz (Nov 13, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>Cometsbiggestfan</b>!
> Well McGrady isn't blaming JVG either. He said so on the news tonight.
> 
> 
> I'll give Mr. Van Gundy two more games...


The last thing a player is going to do is blame his own coach for team failure


----------



## SuperMascotRocky (Dec 1, 2004)

The Problem is the T-Mac isn't as good as his stats say. No way a team with one of the "top 5 players in the NBA" should be as bad as the Magic were last year. He is a tumor and the most over rated player in the NBA beside Vince.


----------



## Jewelz (Nov 13, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>SuperMascotRocky</b>!
> The Problem is the T-Mac isn't as good as his stats say. No way a team with one of the "top 5 players in the NBA" should be as bad as the Magic were last year. He is a tumor and the most over rated player in the NBA beside Vince.


You're an idiot. Try watching the games, McGrady isnt the problem


----------



## SuperMascotRocky (Dec 1, 2004)

Just look at the records last year to this, both in Houston and now the T-Macless Magic


----------



## Jewelz (Nov 13, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>SuperMascotRocky</b>!
> Just look at the records last year to this, both in Houston and now the T-Macless Magic


I'm sorry but you really have no knowledge about the NBA. You don't just look at a teams record and proclaim that Tracy McGrady is the reason they are losing

If you knew anything (I don't think you do) you would know that Van Gundy's system doesent fit in with this team


----------



## SuperMascotRocky (Dec 1, 2004)

He's never been good with a great big man has he. Or a good scorer. Oh wait Patrick Ewing, Spree and Allan Houston just to name a few. They were a very good team last year with JVG. So something else has to be wrong. You got to look past the stats that's all he plays for. Slefish player ruin franchises. Kobe torn the Laker apart for stats. T-Mac will run Yao out of town right into Kobes hands. Yipee another Laker dynasty. What team has benefited fromT-Mac, besides th eMagic when he was traded.


----------



## Jewelz (Nov 13, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>SuperMascotRocky</b>!
> He's never been good with a great big man has he. Or a good scorer. Oh wait Patrick Ewing, Spree and Allan Houston just to name a few. They were a very good team last year with JVG. So something else has to be wrong. You got to look past the stats that's all he plays for. Slefish player ruin franchises. Kobe torn the Laker apart for stats. T-Mac will run Yao out of town right into Kobes hands. Yipee another Laker dynasty. What team has benefited fromT-Mac, besides th eMagic when he was traded.


You just don't listen kid

Believe what you want, all of us Rocket fans are convinced that Gundy is the problem, not McGrady

Obviously us Rocket fans know more than a newbie troll


----------



## SuperMascotRocky (Dec 1, 2004)

Newbiw troll cool. Look at the game tonight. great stats and a loss. The story of his career. Have fun rooting for a below average team with a ton of talent.


----------



## Brady00 (May 16, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>SuperMascotRocky</b>!
> Look at the game tonight. great stats and a loss. The story of his career.


You can NEVER blame a player for a loss when he scores 48 points on 19-36 shooting with 9 assists and 9 rebounds, NEVER. Without Mcgrady that game doesn't come close to overtime and the Rockets get blown away. NEVER


----------



## SuperMascotRocky (Dec 1, 2004)

You also seem to never win with T-Mac. I'm not blaming him for tonight i just find it interesting that they picked up a great player and get worse. No doubt he is an amazing talent. But is he good for the teams he plays for.


----------



## Jewelz (Nov 13, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>SuperMascotRocky</b>!
> You also seem to never win with T-Mac. I'm not blaming him for tonight i just find it interesting that they picked up a great player and get worse. No doubt he is an amazing talent. But is he good for the teams he plays for.


Maybe you find it amazing because you hate him

Did you not notice that Houston basically gutted their team just to get T-mac? They werent meant to be great this year, this is a team built for the future. When this team can get quality Free Agents in the offseason, they will become better


----------



## SuperMascotRocky (Dec 1, 2004)

They were a great team last year. If its a team for the future why is everyone asking what is wrong with the Rockets? I don't hate Tracy I think he is unbelievable, but the question was what is wrong with the team. And the differents between last years good team and this years bad team is T-Mac. I am as confused as you are? Mabey when they break .500 i will change my mind. This team will be better than they record shows but I still can't help but think he is a problem for a franchise.


----------



## Jewelz (Nov 13, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>SuperMascotRocky</b>!
> They were a great team last year. If its a team for the future why is everyone asking what is wrong with the Rockets? I don't hate Tracy I think he is unbelievable, but the question was what is wrong with the team. And the differents between last years good team and this years bad team is T-Mac. I am as confused as you are? Mabey when they break .500 i will change my mind. This team will be better than they record shows but I still can't help but think he is a problem for a franchise.


Yes you are a Hater, 6 of your 11 posts have been on this topic alone blaming McGrady for the Rockets failure

Rockets got rid of 3 really good players in Francis, Mobley and Cato who all played great together for Houston last year. They traded those 3 players for McGrady and 3 scrubs

And the Rockets werent "great" last year, they got 7th seed in the west and lost in the first round

Us Rocket fans actually watch the games and we know that the problem isnt McGrady, you dont watch the games so you wouldent know, you are just using McGrady as the scapegoat, which is pretty stereotypical these days from people like yourself

You just need to get your facts straight before accusing a certain player of a teams failure....btw it's only 17 games into the season, the season isnt over yet


----------



## Brady00 (May 16, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>SuperMascotRocky</b>!
> They were a great team last year. If its a team for the future why is everyone asking what is wrong with the Rockets? I don't hate Tracy I think he is unbelievable, but the question was what is wrong with the team. And the differents between last years good team and this years bad team is T-Mac. I am as confused as you are? Mabey when they break .500 i will change my mind. This team will be better than they record shows but I still can't help but think he is a problem for a franchise.


1)They were not a great team last year they were the 6th seed and did not even make to the 2nd Round.
2)T-MAc is not the only difference with this team compared to last years team, they lost 3 starters in Francis, Mobley and Cato.
3) Yao is the biggest dissappointment of this team and maybe the NBA, a guy with this talent should have numbers more like 25 and 11 rather than 17 and 7. This was the year that he was supposed to break out.
4) Look at the guys surrounding the big two, a pretty sorry group of players.
5)This was not a team for the future, correct. Everyone was predicting this team to be anywhere from 4-7 in the west.
6)It is still early, but the are dissapointing


----------



## Cometsbiggestfan (May 14, 2003)

KC, please close this thread or delete it!!


----------



## SuperMascotRocky (Dec 1, 2004)

MY point is that giving up 3 good players for a great player who doesn't know how to win is a stupid move. I think the Rockets will be fine, they have a lot of talent, but i think that T-Mac is way over rated. I'd take last years team over this years any day. And I do watch their games whenever i can, T-Mac looks great but they are 6-10. I'd rather watch a good team than a great player any day.


----------

